
Juggernaut: Neural Networks in a web browser - afshinmeh
http://blog.aylien.com/juggernaut-neural-networks-in-a-web-browser/?utm_content=62779807&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
StavrosK
This works very well at lower levels, but scales badly later on unless it gets
lots of farm. Would not recommend for people just starting out.

~~~
cttet
Yeah the new talent tree make it less carry-ish.

